

Ask HN: What is the color app? - mpg33

A.  What is it?<p>B.  It seems like there has been a lot of buzz about this software app without any proof of its viability...is this a symptom of a "tech bubble"
======
petercooper
<http://color.com/>

------
phlux
Look around a bit, its an attempt at big brother disguising low orbit
intelligence camera network as a mobile social picture sharing application.

It will be used against you, either in court or by your girlfriend to
embarrass you.

~~~
Dnguyen
I believe it's like Google when it first started out. We used to think the
data Google collected was use for "big brother" business. I think Color.com is
trying to be the Google of visual search. If they can figure out where you are
and what you are doing, they can deliver better ads to you. The example Bill
Nguyen tend to use is a baseball game. Imagine if all the cameras are pointing
at a player that just hit a grand slam, Color.com sees that and bring you ads
for the player's jersey from the gift shop.

~~~
mpg33
I'm confused though about what the big difference between this and say a
person tweeting with a twitpic link?

~~~
Dnguyen
The difference is that everyone around you contribute to the "events" that is
happening around you, not just your followers. They have an algorithm to
recognize from the pictures what is going on around you. That's the problem
they claim to solved.

~~~
mpg33
i'll just keep playing devils advocate lol...i think there is a limit to how
many "social networks" that a person is willing to use...also this feature
could be incorporated into Facebook or twitter, no?

~~~
Dnguyen
I don't think there is a limit to any network or business. Someone will always
find a way to do things that the existing do not do, or don't do well. Sure,
it could be incorporates into FB or twitter, but that will be a big shift in
their business. Are they willing to do that? Things are going more visual and
I believe that's what Color.com is betting on. Visual search.

